# Legislation: The New Federal Rural Council



## Ms. Research (Aug 29, 2011)

All farmers or livestock owners should get to know this new Rural council and what it plans to do.  Not very clear but all that may have a place under this council needs to understand what this council is about.  And one thing puzzles me.  The Federal Government has blatantly failed to define RURAL in this executive order.  So what is RURAL to the Federal Government.  

Just something to look at.  Because I feel a lot of new legislation on farming will be coming from this council.  


http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press...ishes-white-house-rural-council-strengthen-ru


Here's another article on it.  Which also shows the Federal Government failing to define Rural.  So far as I can see, it can be anywhere and it can be taken at anytime due to what the federal government is best for not just US but the World.  

http://www.canadafreepress.com/index.php/article/37812


----------



## kstaven (Aug 29, 2011)

What I found disconcerting about it was White House Rural Council formed consisting of all the heads of all the agencies, including USDA, HHS, EPA, DOL and Homeland Security and Department of Defense.


----------



## kstaven (Aug 29, 2011)

Here is the link to the executive order. http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/uploads/2011ruralcouncil_eo_rel.pdf


For those of you who haven't read the post regarding legislative and regulation discussion on BYH READ THIS FIRST before posting http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=148372#p148372


----------

